# MediCat: Second Opinion - A collection of bootable antivirus boot disks on a single USB device.



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2020)

A collection of bootable antivirus boot disks on a single USB device.




*Screenshots:*
 




*Downloads:*




*Magnet **Link:



		Code:
	

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:E81A6A800A0FF183F3FEFB2C4F0E36CA919ABB29

*​

Spoiler: PROPER USAGE NOTES - P L E A S E R E A D ! ! !



*UEFI mode is unsupported, and the UEFI menu has been disabled.
Most of these discs will not boot under UEFI. So boot this USB to the RED BIOS menu.
If the boot menu is GREEN, then you'll be notified that you need to boot into Legacy BIOS boot mode.
*


_*Hardware requirements:*_

_64-bit CPU_
_2GB of RAM_
_An empty 8GB USB drive_


*This USB disk will not receive regular rapid updates. It will only be updated to address and fix issues as needed.
Fell free to keep it updated on your own, and post any and all questions here. I, and other members here will be happy to help where we can.*​


----------



## neofita (Nov 26, 2020)

anyone can do seeding please


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2020)

neofita said:


> anyone can do seeding please


I'm seeding still, and will be seeding for about a week until it gets faster and stable. It's only uploading at about 2 Megabytes per second right now.


----------



## Kast0r (Nov 29, 2020)

Will definitions for these antiviruses will be updated frequently inside new version of this package?
Would be best if would be some sort of script or tool to update definitions on computer with network before plug in to test machine (which if is suspected to be infected should stay offline).


----------



## Jayro (Nov 29, 2020)

Kast0r said:


> Will definitions for these antiviruses will be updated frequently inside new version of this package?
> Would be best if would be some sort of script or tool to update definitions on computer with network before plug in to test machine (which if is suspected to be infected should stay offline).


No, but Malwarebytes's definitions are persistent, since they reside in a folder on the USB, not inside an ISO. So every time you Update Malwarebytes, it keeps it's new definitions between reboots. (It's the only ISO  I made personally)

I can't vouch for the others, but most of them will offer to update their definitions once you're connected online. I will not be updating this any further, as this will be the only release.


----------



## Nic-boleta (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi to all
I have two questions:
One, it seems when I install the image contained in the 7zip files into an USB drive,I can only see the partition where the Medicat is ( i.e.: I put it in a 32Gb pendrive, and if I connect it with windows started, in "properties" mode, it displays "only" 8Gb
And I don't know if I have done something bad, but the pendrive doesn't start when I want to boot with it through BIOS... 

Two: Can I update the ISOs of the antivirus only with replacing the old with a new version?

Thanks in advance... and sorry about my english (I know it's the worst of everything)


----------



## crg (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello,

impossible to do with an 8GO? 

Thank you


----------



## Jayro (Dec 6, 2020)

Nic-boleta said:


> Hi to all
> I have two questions:
> One, it seems when I install the image contained in the 7zip files into an USB drive,I can only see the partition where the Medicat is ( i.e.: I put it in a 32Gb pendrive, and if I connect it with windows started, in "properties" mode, it displays "only" 8Gb
> And I don't know if I have done something bad, but the pendrive doesn't start when I want to boot with it through BIOS...
> ...


1.) The big partition is normal, the VTOYEFI partition doesn't have a drive letter by default. Did you follow all the steps in the instructions? Because it should be bootable. Check your BIOS settings and make sure Legacy BIOS/CSM is enabled. Also turn off Secure Boot too. Use Ventoy2Disk's INSTALL button and try again.

2.) Yes, you can update the ISOs by replacing them with new versions. But if you don't edit ventoy.json to match, their icons won't show up. Not a huge deal, but worth mentioning.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



crg said:


> Hello,
> 
> impossible to do with an 8GO?
> 
> ...


----------



## crg (Dec 6, 2020)

Jayro said:


> 1.) The big partition is normal, the VTOYEFI partition doesn't have a drive letter by default. Did you follow all the steps in the instructions? Because it should be bootable. Check your BIOS settings and make sure Legacy BIOS/CSM is enabled. Also turn off Secure Boot too. Use Ventoy2Disk's INSTALL button and try again.
> 
> 2.) Yes, you can update the ISOs by replacing them with new versions. But if you don't edit ventoy.json to match, their icons won't show up. Not a huge deal, but worth mentioning.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hardware requirements:

64-bit CPU
2GB of RAM
An empty 8GB USB drive


----------



## Nic-boleta (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks for the answer,Jayro
So...it's the same method uesd in Medicat USB? I had used the old method...first, unzipping the .img file and then wirting to USB with Rufus/ ImageUSB


----------



## Jayro (Dec 6, 2020)

Nic-boleta said:


> Thanks for the answer,Jayro
> So...it's the same method uesd in Medicat USB? I had used the old method...first, unzipping the .img file and then wirting to USB with Rufus/ ImageUSB


Yeah, format it as FAT32 WITH 4K or 2K cluster size, and then extract the files to the drive. Should fit your 8GB just fine that way.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 8, 2020)

Small update:



Spoiler: Changelog inside this spoiler!





```
=========================
Changelog for v20.12:
=========================

Updated:
~ I actually downgraded the 2018 Malwarebytes Bootable WinPE to a 2016 version for added stability, it boots up WAY faster, uses much less RAM, and has a smaller file size. Has a startup sound with audio instructions to get you started. This older version is only temporary, until I have the time to build a proper one that's more up to date.
~ Minimum memory requirements have been reduced at the bottom of this changelog, to better reflect the memory needs of the included WinPE WIM files. Minimum RAM requirements below has dropped from 3GB down to 2GB, but you'll still want 4GB or more for comfortable usage. Luckily most modern PCs and laptops come with no less than 4GB these days.
~ Malwarebytes virus definitions to v2020.12.08.03

Menu Changes:
# The UEFI menu has been completely disabled to maximize boot compatibility. If you reach the green warning screen, you need to boot the USB drive in Legacy BIOS (CSM) mode.

Fixed:
* Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience.
```




*I also changed it from burning an image file to the simpler un-zip method:*
 Just make your Ventoy USB stick, format it as FAT32, and extract the files to the drive. It's that easy.

*UEFI mode *has been* disabled*, as most of these discs require _*BIOS booting*_. So if you attempt to boot into UEFI mode, you'll be greeted with this screen:


----------



## Nic-boleta (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi again,Jayro..
I try to extract the files to an USB pendrive with FAT32 filesystem,as you said in the other post...
But FAT32 doesn't support files larger than 4Gb...must I format the pendrive in NTFS , like in MedicatUSB?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 8, 2020)

Nic-boleta said:


> Hi again,Jayro..
> I try to extract the files to an USB pendrive with FAT32 filesystem,as you said in the other post...
> But FAT32 doesn't support files larger than 4Gb...must I format the pendrive in NTFS , like in MedicatUSB?


None of the files I have included here are over 4GB, so I don't see why you would need NTFS.


----------



## Nic-boleta (Dec 11, 2020)

All solved...thanks a lot, jayro !!!


----------



## nekinhas (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello Jayro,

Great work again with this tools, but i can't make the download.
On torrent there is no seeds and the Mega link doesn't work.

Thanks


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2020)

nekinhas said:


> Hello Jayro,
> 
> Great work again with this tools, but i can't make the download.
> On torrent there is no seeds and the Mega link doesn't work.
> ...


I just started seeding it again, and fixed the MEGA link. Sorry for overlooking the MEGA link not being finished, I forgot to paste the link.


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi, 

First thx for your amazing job!! Your key is absolutely crazy!
I would like to download this second key but torrent file doesn't work... 
Do you have another .torrent to share.

Thx so much


----------



## Jayro (Dec 16, 2020)

BastardFromNowhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> First thx for your amazing job!! Your key is absolutely crazy!
> I would like to download this second key but torrent file doesn't work...
> ...


I'm seeding right now, so it might just be slow.


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Dec 17, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'm seeding right now, so it might just be slow.



By the way, when i try to grab .torrent file on mega, it gave me this message that the file doesn't exist...

Thx for your help!


----------



## Jayro (Dec 17, 2020)

BastardFromNowhere said:


> By the way, when i try to grab .torrent file on mega, it gave me this message that the file doesn't exist...
> 
> Thx for your help!


Ok thanks, I'll look into it!

UPDATE: The link has been fixed!


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Dec 17, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Ok thanks, I'll look into it!
> 
> UPDATE: The link has been fixed!


Many thx !!!


----------



## drcfilho (Jan 22, 2021)

in the compressed file there is no more .img file, only the individual folders and the Isos, how to create the pendrive?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2021)

drcfilho said:


> in the compressed file there is no more .img file, only the individual folders and the Isos, how to create the pendrive?


Use Ventoy2Disk to create the flash drive.

Then format the drive as FAT32.

Then extract the zip's contents to the root of the drive, and you're all done.


----------



## drcfilho (Jan 22, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Use Ventoy2Disk to create the flash drive.
> 
> Then format the drive as FAT32.
> 
> Then extract the zip's contents to the root of the drive, and you're all done.



thx, better to update the instruction file.


----------



## RedeyesUK (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi Jayro - thank you for these great tools.

One issue i am having is most of the different ISO's do not recognise the WiFi cards in my machines so i cannot do a definition update. I have tried this on a couple of laptops and desktops and it doesn't work on any?

Is this normal?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 28, 2021)

RedeyesUK said:


> Hi Jayro - thank you for these great tools.
> 
> One issue i am having is most of the different ISO's do not recognise the WiFi cards in my machines so i cannot do a definition update. I have tried this on a couple of laptops and desktops and it doesn't work on any?
> 
> Is this normal?


Yeah, it's normal. The ISOs typically all use old versions of Linux, and the manufacturers don't keep them updated. Sadly, antivirus bootdisks are becoming a thing of the past it seems.


----------



## RedeyesUK (Jan 29, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Yeah, it's normal. The ISOs typically all use old versions of Linux, and the manufacturers don't keep them updated. Sadly, antivirus bootdisks are becoming a thing of the past it seems.


Understood - thanks for coming back to me


----------



## ItsAndeYuh (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm a noob when it come to this kinda stuff but I have Medicat USB downloaded on a 256gb 3.0 usb flash. I got it working. Basically I was wondering if it's possible to delete my os on my C drive and put a new is copy of windows on my NVME m.2 ssd? Don't judge noob here


----------



## Jayro (Feb 6, 2021)

ItsAndeYuh said:


> I'm a noob when it come to this kinda stuff but I have Medicat USB downloaded on a 256gb 3.0 usb flash. I got it working. Basically I was wondering if it's possible to delete my os on my C drive and put a new is copy of windows on my NVME m.2 ssd? Don't judge noob here


Your C drive isn't your M.2? It should be possible.


----------



## Nic-boleta (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi again, Jayro...
You told me in another reply about replacing the old ISOs in the USB with the newest ones:

"Yes, you can update the ISOs by replacing them with new versions. But if you don't edit ventoy.json to match, their icons won't show up. Not a huge deal, but worth mentioning."

What would happen if I keep the same name for old and new Isos? Would there be any problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jayro (Jun 10, 2021)

Nic-boleta said:


> Hi again, Jayro...
> You told me in another reply about replacing the old ISOs in the USB with the newest ones:
> 
> "Yes, you can update the ISOs by replacing them with new versions. But if you don't edit ventoy.json to match, their icons won't show up. Not a huge deal, but worth mentioning."
> ...


That should work just fine.


----------



## Nic-boleta (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks for the answer, Jayro !!!


----------



## Juanfer2k (Apr 21, 2022)

how to make the bootable from ubuntu?


----------



## nikos3194 (Jun 24, 2022)

I just found out about MediCat USB thanks to Alternative-To, and from the main post I have discovered this second one and just tried it. I leave my message just to thank for this amazing compilation of apps on a live system. It really beats Hiren's BCD, Ultimate BCD and all the other WinPE system with utilities I've known so far. Great job Jayro


----------

